# Fun Project....Spinning Wheel



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

I have this old MasterCraft(Delta Div.of Rockwell in the old days)bench lathe which I built a stand for a number of years ago.
My wife wanted a spinning wheel so this one is made from red oak which is what I had in my little shop.Without outboard turning capability I had to "finish turning" the 24" dia. wheel using a router mounted on my RAS & rotating the wheel under it on a turn table. Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW!! Very nicely done!!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, yet another really nice work Lee.. very nice job!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Lee. You should have a very contented wife. That is a very impressive spinning wheel. Keep up the good work.


----------

